# TTOC TTORQUAY WEEKEND - MARCH 17TH, 18TH & 19TH 2006



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

MARCH 2006 STAY AT THE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL,SEAFRONT, TORQUAY,DEVON. www.corbynhead.com

TELEPHONE CORBYN HEAD HOTEL ON 0 1 8 0 3 2 1 3 6 1 1

Dates are MARCH 2006, Friday 17th, Sat 18th and departure after the optional lunch on Sunday 19th.

Last year's event was such a success and a great time had by all, why not join in!!

A rate of Â£99.50 per person would include 2 nights in a standard ensuite room, Full English Breakfast, 3 course Dinner in the Harbour View Restaurant on both nights and entertainment on both nights and Finger Buffet Lunch on the Saturday after the Cruise. Members of the TTOC would get a further 10% off making a total of 89.55

Sea View Room Supplements are set and do not qualify for a discount. Normal Corbyn Head Hotel 2005 tariff on a standard room is Â£65 per person per night, but for this TT weekend it's only Â£44.75 per person per night. 
Supplements for Sea View Rooms would be at Â£5 pppn 
Sea View Balcony at Â£8 pppn 
Deluxe with Balcony at Â£12 pppn

Corbyn Head Hotel is situated on Torquay's sea front. It is the 2nd highest quality rated hotel in Torquay with an AA 74% quality rating. It has a 3 star rating, two restaurants, The Harbour View awarded with the RAC's fine dining award and a small A la carte restaurant the Orchid with 2 AA Rosettes. The website is here www.corbynhead.com

It has a free onsite car park.

The weekend programme follows:-

Arrival pm Friday. Rooms ready for check after 2pm.

7:00pm Bucks Fizz and CanapÃ©s reception in the Regency Lounge.

8:30 Dinner and Light Jazz after dinner in the lounge until 12am.

Saturday, Breakfast from 8am ~ 9:30am.

10:00am TT Cruise along the coast embracing aprox. 50 minutes of Sea Views and twisties. On the return journey (aprox. 35 minutes) faster roads. There are shops at the stop for Coffee, so the ladies will be kept happy and plenty of parking for our TT's, then back to the Corbyn Head Hotel for a Buffet lunch.

During and after the Buffet Lunch the afternoon is at Leisure with companies displaying in the Regency Lounge

Displaying companies to be advised soon, but some great deals!!

Dinner from 7:30 ~ 9.00

Dancing from 9:30 ~ 12:30.

Sunday am Cruise to TBA and then back to the Hotel

OPTIONAL EXTRAS

Traditional Sunday Lunch at the Corbyn Head Hotel at a cost of Â£12 per person.

BOOK NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TELEPHONE 01803 213611 to book your prefered type of Room and tell them you are with the TT weekend!(VERY IMPORTANT)

PLEASE BOOK DIRECTLY WITH THE HOTEL MENTIONING THE TTOC TO GET YOUR DISCOUNT!!

FULL PREVIEW AND FURTHER DETAILS IN THE NEXT EDITION OF ABSOLUTTE!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

My wife and I enjoyed it so much last year we have already booked for this year.

PS Ant is looking for a buyer for his hardtop


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Booked  

As Vic said a very enjoyable weekend last year, a been waiting for this event to be announced for months 8)


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks for the Hard Top Plug VIC  
Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Cheers 
ANT


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

wouldn't miss this for the world. Booked in though the poor receptionist who took the booking seemed a bit confused! Look forward to seeing you all in March
BillP


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Just booked my room - looks like a great weekend - can't wait


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Room booked, Sat Nav programmed!


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I would come but I don't have a TT and I don't see why I should contribute towards Ant's new car  :lol:

Hi Ant, good luck with the event and watch out for that crazy dj fish guy :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It is not a problem for you to come without your TT!! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

L7 said:


> I would come but I don't have a TT and I don't see why I should contribute towards Ant's new car  :lol:
> 
> Hi Ant, good luck with the event and watch out for that crazy dj fish guy :lol:


I went last year in my BMW and made no less welcome, they pinched my tyres, made me park in the next street, go as a passenger in a TT on the cruise and stay in the smallest room................ still had a great time though


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I was there last year, not far enough away for me to bother this year.

Maybe i'll turn up in the spider for the cruise out


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Helen and I are now booked up, we are also organising the cruises for both days ...

Bring a lifejacket and passport ! :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Passport :? , are we driving in to Cornwall? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ttvic said:


> Passport :? , are we driving in to Cornwall? :lol:


Well we are hopping across the River Dart on a FERRY !!! 8)


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Helen and I are now booked up, we are also organising the cruises for both days ...
> 
> Bring a lifejacket and passport ! :roll:


Presuming everybody owns a passport :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all, I got a mailshot from the hotel which mentioned the event, so me and Di have booked and look forward to another top weekend. This is my first visit to the forum since I decided to drop out of public life :lol: So I'll give you all a quick sitrep.
I've just completed the first part of my resettlement, a couple of interviews and a career transition workshop. I'm initially looking at working for the Forestry Commission or the National Trust, so I've got some courses to do which will make me more employable. Fingers crossed.
With regard to the proposed function down here, it's still a goer as long as I'm here. I don't come on the forum as often as I'd like, but I do check my e-mither everyday, so all I need is for someone(Lee or Mark) to sort out a date and contact me. The courses I'll be doing will run for no longer than a month at a time but things can be organised in my absence by the staff here.
Anyway, that's the long and short of it, hope you are all well and I look forward to Torquay 8)


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

LakesTTer, Looking forward to seeing you in Torquay. Sunny Weather is already organised [smiley=sunny.gif] 
ANT


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm booked for this along with my other half! Looking forward to it - I've been on that Ferry, but not with a car!!


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Can anyone remember the name of the person who last year joined in with the talks and entertainment at TTorquay 2005...... he was very interested in Audi. He had a Peugeot convertible and had phoned last year before the event was organised to say he had recently bought a TT Roadster. I can't remember his name??? :? Think he would like to join us ! Thanks for your help.

James Unwin from Audi UK is trying to come down for the event, its not sure yet but I will hear more soon and I have a very good idea on what he is hoping to bring. 

ANT


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ANT said:


> James Unwin from Audi UK is trying to come down for the event, its not sure yet but I will hear more soon and *I have a very good idea on what he is hoping to bring. *
> 
> ANT


That'll be my new roof and a huge apology then :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will be down to do the practice runs for the cruises, and write up the instructions this weekend, so look out for a silver Corsa going by (several times) :lol:

Helen & John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well we have just completed the 1st day cruise , looks like a good 'un, met ANT for lunch at the hotel...

STILL HOTEL AVAILABILTYBut hurry as the rooms are going fast, we have about 24 of us so far, come on you lot its a great weekend !

Get a move on !

Tomorrow we shall complete the cruise notes for the Sunday run.

Beautifully sunny and crisp here in the sun and snow and WIND BBBRRRRrr 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lee can you stick up a list of who is booked on this, it may help boost the numbers?
Thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ANT said:


> James Unwin from Audi UK is trying to come down for the event, its not sure yet but I will hear more soon and *I have a very good idea on what he is hoping to bring. *
> 
> ANT


Last year the 1st UK viewing of TTQS...... this year's exclusive is??????


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Lee can you stick up a list of who is booked on this, it may help boost the numbers?
> Thanks


John

I'm not party to who has booked up a it is done directly with the hotel.

I will post a list who has said they are coming via TT-F on the first page.

Lee


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

James Unwin, who is incharge of A3, TT, A4 and RS4 from Audi UK Head Office is coming down to do a talk and bringing a Sprint Blue RS4!!!!!
ANT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Lee can you stick up a list of who is booked on this, it may help boost the numbers?
> Thanks


At last, I have my Kingfisher Blue TT 225 Coupe...

Me and the missus had already booked in to the Corbyn Head Hotel for the TTorguay Weekend, so now we will definately be there it the TT. This will be our maiden club event. Looking forward to the drive down and meeting the other club members that will be there.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThriller said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Lee can you stick up a list of who is booked on this, it may help boost the numbers?
> ...


Last years event was possibly the best on the TT calendar. Looking forward to this years TTorquay with eager anticipation 

And will Mr Unwin have any exclusive info on the mk2 TT :?: :?: :?:


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Over 30 people now booked!  
ANT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ANT said:


> Over 30 people now booked!
> ANT


Excellent news

Are there going to be any trade stands there like last year (TT Shop, AMD etc)?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> ANT said:
> 
> 
> > Over 30 people now booked!
> ...


As per the advert in absoluTTe :wink: the TT shop and Newton AbboTT Audi are exhibiting so far! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Way-hay were coming  , but not until Saturday lunchtime :? 
Due to work commitments and babysitters, we will be late but at least we will be there.

John, where will you be on the cruise at around lunchtime on Saturday. It would be good to try to meet up with you.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ANT said:


> Over 30 people now booked!
> ANT


Have you any idea how many cars that translates into?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd say between 15-20, unless evryone booked is single or maybe every one booked are couples.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

don't forget 1 car is an RS4 :roll: :wink:

I think the number of TT's is around 15. Could do with some more though. 40 people would be great. Come on guys get the booking in now as Rooms are becoming very limited.
ANT


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Do we get to drive the RS4?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

The hotel's website say there's a bit of a dress code for the restaurant. Those who have been before - are we talking a suit etc? The wife wants to know, honest!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Dont panic, although some will be wearing suits, some also will be in shirts and trousers plus or minus a smart jacket. Your choice I guess but really dont worry, the main issue is no jeans in the evening or in the restaurant.
If you are still unsure you can always call Anthony at the Hotel  See you there !


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

All the cruises are planned now for both days, BUT if the weather is really bad ( it is expected to be bright sunny but a little windy) we will shorten the routes , but whatever we will have a great time be assured


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For those who don't know the Newton Abbott roundabout at the Torquay end of the A380, this area suffers sever congestion around rush hour. Therefore it is worth looking at alternative routes into Torquay (Teignmouth or Totnes). Last year it took nearly 50 mins to get through the roundabout.

Also if you have PMR's (see here) then dont forget to bring them along


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

TTotal said:


> All the cruises are planned now for both days, BUT if the weather is really bad ( it is expected to be bright sunny but a little windy) we will shorten the routes , but whatever we will have a great time be assured


Good on you John I am sure the sun will shine on all your hard work and Helens [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Suncream packed and roof screwed down tight ! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> ..... and roof screwed down tight ! 8)


You are expecting it to be very windy then :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its my current medication....


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

We are planning on getting there mid afternoon Friday. 

Lets hope for some sunshine! 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll be there with the wife for just the saturday night looking forward big detour round oxford to get rid of the kids but i think it will be worth it


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Lorraine and I hope to leave Soton mid/late morning tomorrow (Friday) and enjoy a leisurely drive down hopefully arriving before rush hour. We must have spent something approaching an hour just to get down the A380.
See you all
BillP


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Today's the day: look out Torguay, here we all come !!!


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

We are on our way Yipee!!!!
BillP


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

All over and done, a great meet, with plenty of first timers, and a few old hands. TTotal did a superb job of organising the cruises through the beautiful Devon countryside, pity the weather was not as booked, on Saturday, but the sun came out for the Sunday Cruise across the moors.

Ant's hospitality was faultless and all round a great weekend depite the lack of support.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks to all involved jeanette and I had a fantastic weekend food and the company was suberb, good to meet so many nice people with the same enthusiasim

Again many thanks


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Our first tts on tour and what fun it was. Thanks to those who organised. Thanks to everyone who came - you were all so friendly. Thanks to the Hotel. Loved the cruises!!! Especially the run across Dartmoor.
We had a great time.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A great weekend.
Thanks to Ant for his hospitality, John for the cruises and James from Audi for supporting the event.
What a nice bunch of people attended this weekend and thanks for putting your hands in your pockets for the raffle.
A few of my pics:
http://www.kodakgallery.co.uk/PhotoView ... 962239933#


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Just home here....a really good weekend, big thanks to John for sorting the cruises and to Jog for the raffle - I love my TTR prize! (miniature of course..) and to all others for making it a good and well planned event.

Good to meet some new faces and to see some other TTs. Loved Dartmoor and the comment from someone at the ice cream van as we pulled into the car park "OOOh thats nice....oooh and that.....oooh there's loads of them!" 

We went home via Teignmouth and found some good roads again! 8)

Just about to download my pics and videos so will see what is worth posting.

Good weekend away! Thanks!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Just arrived back home, via Salcombe...

What a great weekend. A well deserved thank you to John for his immaculate planning of the cruises. Great shame about the weather on Saturday, but it did make for an interesting time. The sunny Sunday made up for it so we got to see some lovely views across Dartmoor.

This was our first TTOC event, so the warm welcome from everyone was much appreciated. Such a friendly crowd. We will no doubt meet many of you again...

Dave and Gill


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear Gill,



Hope you have dried out 

What a smashing couple of days.

Thanks to:-

Anthony Rew, our Host of the year and owner of the Corbyn Head Hotel for the superb way he looked after us all, the super rooms, gorgeous food and the hose to clear off all of the seawater 

The company - all the new faces we met, some who came many miles to support the event. As usual the weekend wasnt long enough to be able to talk with everyone, so apologies if us regulars didnt get to chat with you all. 

The weather - ok not hot and sunny but (specially Sunday) we had a dry run around the English Riviera. 8)

Helen who spent a long time helping me with the cruise notes (weren't they brilliant?) and giving us a great mixture of scenery of beaches to moors. :-*

Cheers guys and gals, here's to next year then, Ant has innvited us back again :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

2nd time round for me and Di, and as with last year a great weekend. Good to see some new faces and some old ones as well. Can't believe the highlight of the weekend was guessing the ages of the 2 girls who wouldn't get off the dance floor, no matter how bad the music was.
Many thanks to Ant and his staff, flawless performance again. Thanks to all who attended, I should've done the rep thing in the absence of any commitee, but you all looked like you were doing fine. Thanks to Mark(Jog) for doing the rep thing on Saturday night and making the 1st timers welcome, and for making me think "I should've done that, last night" Anyway, you live and learn.
Finally, a huge thanks to John and Helen. The cruises were great, the literature was extremely handy and my car is considerably cleaner than it was :lol: 
I'd like to say I'll be going again next year, but I'm doin' the Lakes thing. Try to get you Southerners out of your comfort zone and test your cars on some proper scenery.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I'd like to say I'll be going again next year, but I'm doin' the Lakes thing. Try to get you Southerners out of your comfort zone and test your cars on some proper scenery.


We really cant wait Tim, "the Lakes Cruise take 2" is long overdue 8)

Smashing to see you both.


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

Just got home. What a great week end 2nd time around. Ant's hospitality was faultless. John's cruises were excellent esp Helen's instructions. John's acrobatics at Haytor were a sight to behold just wish I had been quicker with the camera. All in all a great time and look forward to next year.
BillP


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks to Ant plus all his staff for a great weekend and a big thanks to both John and Helen for arranging the drives.

I do think Tim some of your comments are not a true reflection because in the absence of any senior committee members, I welcomed and spent a great deal of time speaking to some of the newer members who attended as well as chatting to James from Audi over dinner on the Friday night, and I did not even get to drive the RS4.

So to all who did attend I would like to thank you for making the weekend so enjoyable, shame the weather was not that great on the Saturday.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

ttvic said:


> Thanks to Ant plus all his staff for a great weekend and a big thanks to both John and Helen for arranging the drives.
> 
> I do think Tim some of your comments are not a true reflection because in the absence of any senior committee members, I welcomed and spent a great deal of time speaking to some of the newer members who attended as well as chatting to James from Audi over dinner on the Friday night, and I did not even get to drive the RS4.
> 
> So to all who did attend I would like to thank you for making the weekend so enjoyable, shame the weather was not that great on the Saturday.


I know you did Vic, it was criticism of my own lack of get up and go. Two heads being better than one and all that.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Ant plus all his staff for a great weekend and a big thanks to both John and Helen for arranging the drives.
> ...


We wondered what that big lump was under your white blouse :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to Ant plus all his staff for a great weekend and a big thanks to both John and Helen for arranging the drives.
> ...


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Dear Gill,
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have dried out


LOCATION: Buckfast Abbey car park (somewhile after leaving Corbyn Head)

JOHN (to Dave): "Has the inside of your car dried out yet mate?"

DAVE: "Oh, yes thanks, just about. Which is more than I can say for Gill" :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > ttvic said:
> ...


BLOUSE!!! That was the finest quality linen, I'll have you know :lol: 
I'm surprised the hotel staff didn't move you further away from any plug sockets, what with that fire hazard suit you were wearing. The inside pocket must be massive, room enough for a fire extinguisher :lol: :lol:


----------

